
2020 Energy Efficiency Across Programming Languages - igouy
https://sites.google.com/view/energy-efficiency-languages/updated-functional-results-2020
======
igouy
Previous discussion of original 2017 study —

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15249289](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15249289)

